# nesDS v1.3a



## VatoLoco (Sep 22, 2012)

huiminghao has updated nesDS, the feature-rich Nintendo Entertainment System emulator for the DS/DSi to version 1.3a. Check the change log below for a list of what's been added to this edition. More information about this homebrew can be found at the project's page, the nesDS wiki, and the discussion link below.



			
				Change Log (09/21/12) said:
			
		

> alpha blend fixed. touch the current menu item to hide menu.
> cheat list bug fixed. fix the flicking of cheat list.
> all saving flushed.
> Sound update, the volume = sin(original * pi / 2) ^ 0.7, like a linear to log conversion.
> ...






Download



Project Page



On-Going Discussion


----------

